# 26+2 weeks pregnant



## Demi24 (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi ladies, I went for a growth scan today as above I am 26+2 weeks pregnant. Baby is weighing 992g midwife said that was 2 pound 4oz I just wanted to see if any of you ladies around this gestational has had the baby weigh around the same and if this is a good weight at this point I’m worrying that it is quite large and baby is going to come out very big.


----------



## Inka (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi @Demi24  I don’t remember the weights and sizes from my pregnancies as I tended just to look at the centile chart for each measurement. Do you have the weight, girth, length etc plotted onto centile charts in your Maternity Notes? Sometimes they don’t have a chart for each measurement but will refer to the percentile in the Notes or have it handwritten in by the midwife or sonographer.


----------



## Demi24 (Aug 5, 2021)

Inka said:


> Hi @Demi24  I don’t remember the weights and sizes from my pregnancies as I tended just to look at the centile chart for each measurement. Do you have the weight, girth, length etc plotted onto centile charts in your Maternity Notes? Sometimes they don’t have a chart for each measurement but will refer to the percentile in the Notes or have it handwritten in by the midwife or sonographer.



hi, yes they have noted down these I will attach photo


----------



## Inka (Aug 5, 2021)

And do you also have those plotted on a graph with centiles? Or maybe just the estimated weight? That would show you where your baby sat weight-wise compared to other babies of the same gestation. Eg my last baby always sat around the 50th percentile.

Remember too that the weight estimate is just that - an estimate. They take certain measurements then do a calculation to estimate your baby’s weight, but the estimate can be as much as 20% out. So if you had another scan tomorrow, the estimated weight might be slightly different.

I had stress during my last pregnancy when they did the measurements and told me baby was 3 weeks behind in growth. I was very concerned and had to have an extra growth scan. But the second scan showed my baby as bang on the average. So actually there’d been no issue at all, just a difficulty/error in the measuring. So there is quite a margin for error.

I wouldn’t worry at this stage. Just keep your control tight as you’ve been doing, and if you have any worries just speak to your midwife who I’m sure will reassure you.

As I’ve been writing this post and thinking about my last pregnancy, I think I remember my baby being just over 2lbs (2lb 2oz possibly?) at 28 weeks so that’s close to what you’re saying. I know you’re a bit under 28 weeks but my baby was on the 50th centile so many babies were bigger than him.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Aug 9, 2021)

I’ve had 4 children,  a while ago but from memory that weight seems about right. One of my daughters I was told was going to be huge, she was bang on 7lb, followed by a 5lb 9oz, 8lb 9oz and 9lb 10  mind you the last 3 we’re c-sections as they were all feet first breach… apparently I have wonky insides, so that method doesn’t matter so much how big they are I suppose. I hope you are enjoying your pregnancy.  I miss those days. Take care xx


----------

